# Stage 2+ TTS requirements ?



## isimpoi (Apr 22, 2014)

So I may be getting my Audi TTS withing the next two weeks and eventually will be taking it to stage 2+ but wanted to double check what modifications I need to do to the car before I can reach that stage.

So at the moment I think I need:
Required:
Full exhaust with sports cat or de-cat
Upgraded Fuel pump
Induction kit or cone filter with heat shield set up.

Suggested:
Torque insert
PCV delete 
Intercooler
DV + (need some info on this)

Is this right? or do you guys recommend anything else?

Also I have seen the DV+ but unsure if I should get the DV+ / if I can use it or do I get the OEM genuine this one:
http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8j ... rter-valve


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

isimpoi said:


> So I may be getting my Audi TTS withing the next two weeks and eventually will be taking it to stage 2+ but wanted to double check what modifications I need to do to the car before I can reach that stage.
> 
> So at the moment I think I need:
> Required:
> ...


Having just had Stage 2+ software installed I can heartily recommend it.

I have downpipe & sports cat onto OEM back box, Forge induction, APR HPFP, gearbox torque insert & DV+ only. Intercooler may be a decent option but always seems a big cost for little gain to me - I'm prepared to be shot down here but I live in Edinburgh - air is normally COLD here anyway!!

You will love 2+ especially if going from standard - feels like a completely different animal.

Enjoy


----------



## isimpoi (Apr 22, 2014)

OEM back box with downpipe, How does that sound? I live near Aberdeen so it's pretty cold here too but had an intercooler on my corsa sri turbo and you can tell it makes a difference so probably would get one for the TT. Its quite surprising that you don't need that much hardware components to reach 350+ bhp in such a small car. Don't suppose you can link me to your gearbox insert or one similar?

I will work on cosmetic stuff first like a carbon ttrs rear spoiler, grill, wrap splitter, possibly wheels etc. I'll get the exhaust done after the 3 month warranty is up. then after I've saved up a bit more and got the right parts then I'll go for stage 2+ 

What software did you go for? Did you get a dyno run or power graph done?


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

isimpoi said:


> OEM back box with downpipe, How does that sound? I live near Aberdeen so it's pretty cold here too but had an intercooler on my corsa sri turbo and you can tell it makes a difference so probably would get one for the TT. Its quite surprising that you don't need that much hardware components to reach 350+ bhp in such a small car. Don't suppose you can link me to your gearbox insert or one similar?
> 
> I will work on cosmetic stuff first like a carbon ttrs rear spoiler, grill, wrap splitter, possibly wheels etc. I'll get the exhaust done after the 3 month warranty is up. then after I've saved up a bit more and got the right parts then I'll go for stage 2+
> 
> What software did you go for? Did you get a dyno run or power graph done?


Exhaust sounds superb - quiet enough around town but when the boost comes in nice & throaty. I would only change it for the BCS Powervalve but have asked for cost & no reply from them so far.

Gearbox insert - http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8j ... i-22-10-68

My software is APR, recommended on here along with Revo & others but there is an APR agent in Edinburgh so spoke to them first. They quote 360 odd bhp for Stage 2+ & seemingly their figures are fairly accurate. APR have a Golf demo car (same engine as TTS) with 450bhp on standard internals so the 2.0L can produce big power. How long it would last at that level of tune though.............. :?


----------



## isimpoi (Apr 22, 2014)

Ah bummer :/ you should get a vid up, would love to hear it.

Thats the insert I was looking at. I'm tempted to get it done custom by a guy in manchester, heard he can include launch control and flat shifting into the map which would be awesome  450 would be nuts haha, theres a TTS with a turbo build just over 400 bhp i think. Theres a whole web series of it on youtube iirc.


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

isimpoi said:


> Ah bummer :/ you should get a vid up, would love to hear it.
> 
> Thats the insert I was looking at. I'm tempted to get it done custom by a guy in manchester, heard he can include launch control and flat shifting into the map which would be awesome  450 would be nuts haha, theres a TTS with a turbo build just over 400 bhp i think. Theres a whole web series of it on youtube iirc.


APR have just released a software upgrade for the S-tronic which sorts standard TTS launch control as well as lots of other fun things:- http://www.goapr.co.uk/products/tcu_upg ... x_fxx.html

I am waiting for a cost from them for that.

Also HPA have an established upgrade for the transmission but the nearest dealer to me is in Sheffield:- http://www.statller.net/transmission

Gearbox insert takes 10 minutes to fit & that's including cleaning up afterwards.


----------



## isimpoi (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm getting a manual TTS so not sure if that would work  I tried a DSG one but I just prefer manual over it.


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

isimpoi said:


> I'm getting a manual TTS so not sure if that would work  I tried a DSG one but I just prefer manual over it.


AH - think the manual also has a launch control option as standard but others here could give you more info on that. I do know that the OEM manual clutch can be 'difficult' with too much additional power :?


----------



## isimpoi (Apr 22, 2014)

Yea think the manual does have launch control built in but don't think APR could enable since all they say is that they can do it for DSG but could be wrong.

Heard this too but some get lucky some don't but if it breaks or starts to get noticeably worse then I'll just get an upgraded one. But car I am hopefully getting has low mileage so hoping the clutch has some life in it


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

You will need a new clutch for S2+. Depending on the age of the car and its previous history, it may be required pretty much immediately or shortly after the upgrade. I needed one about 1000 miles after upgrading to Stage 2.

It started slipping and I was planning to go to Le Mans (then postponed due to house move) so figured it was better to get it done than end up on the back of a French low-loader.

You're looking at circa 1300 quid for the Sachs Stage 2 clutch kit to be fitted.


----------



## isimpoi (Apr 22, 2014)

ah damn :/ not really keen on forking out that for the clutch. I want to use the car on a day to day basis and don't want to go over the top spending money on it. Might consider just going for stage 2 and then using the leftover money on some wheels or a holiday


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

isimpoi said:


> ah damn :/ not really keen on forking out that for the clutch. I want to use the car on a day to day basis and don't want to go over the top spending money on it. Might consider just going for stage 2 and then using the leftover money on some wheels or a holiday


Stage 2 you will still need a new clutch!

If your doing it, do it properly. 2+ or nothing and grab the clutch a the same time!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mines a daily at Stage 2+

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

No one on here got revos stage 3 software that uses the same mods as stage 2+ I'm waiting on a reply but looking on YouTube it looks like an absolute weapon


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats because it has a different turbo, have a look on their website

http://www.revotechnik.com/stage-3/


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm actually talking about this

http://www.revotechnik.com/2-0tfsi-transverse-stage-3/


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That is for the TSi not TTS as it utilises a K04 turbo in the kit


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

If your talking about the link I posted it says at the top software for 2.0tfsi hence why I posted it


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

This is where you want to have a look

http://www.revotechnik.com/2-0tfsi-k04-vehicle-stage-3-and-4/


----------



## isimpoi (Apr 22, 2014)

new clutch at stage 2 as well? torque can't be that much more than standard I would of thought, surely the clutch can handle a little more than standard, think torque goes up to 300 at stage 2. If I need to get a clutch I would be as well go stage 2+ but requires an additional £2000 to do so :/


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

robokn said:


> This is where you want to have a look
> 
> http://www.revotechnik.com/2-0tfsi-k04-vehicle-stage-3-and-4/


Think I understand the confusion my bad


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

isimpoi said:


> new clutch at stage 2 as well? torque can't be that much more than standard I would of thought, surely the clutch can handle a little more than standard, think torque goes up to 300 at stage 2. If I need to get a clutch I would be as well go stage 2+ but requires an additional £2000 to do so :/


Torque at stock: 258ftlb
Torque at S2: 380ftlb (on my car at least)

That's a huge increase both on the backside dyno and the rolling dyno.

You could go another way with S2 and just have the cat gutted on the stock downpipe. JennyH and neilc are going that route and looking towards 340/340.

A large bore downpipe and sports cat will take torque much higher. Power is limited by the HPFP at that point.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I can't see how gutting the cat is the way ahead, I have enough issues with MOT with sports cats as is


----------



## Ejol123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Senna

Hope this is not called hijacking thread but considering stage2 myself currently apr stage1 can I ask what downpipe and CAT goes into your OEM exhaust

I am looking to do exactly the same ie keep OEM cat back with satge 2 advice appreciated Thanks


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ejol123 said:


> Hi Senna
> 
> Hope this is not called hijacking thread but considering stage2 myself currently apr stage1 can I ask what downpipe and CAT goes into your OEM exhaust
> 
> I am looking to do exactly the same ie keep OEM cat back with satge 2 advice appreciated Thanks


I bought mine from a forum member but it was made by a company called The Phirm who specialise in Audi/VW. It was a lovely looking piece of kit & fitted perfectly. The additional noise - especially when on boost - is SO addictive.

http://www.thephirm.co.uk/


----------



## Ejol123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks I am bit thick really as after I posted read your signature (


----------

